# Is Emeril in the house ???



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

The topic in the beginners forum, questioning whether or not CC is Emeril, brought back a thought I had quite awhile ago, I've always wondered whether or not Emeril or any other celebrity chef is a member of cheftalk ?.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Coolj,
I don't know about here, but on the food tv website they have boards for the fans of each show and occasionaly a chef/host will post in the boards. (the only one I've "seen" is Alton Brown). 


BAM!


Svadhisthana


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CoolJ:

I hope they are because if they are not they are sure missing out!  

On the other hand, I am not sure that I want to know.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

After trashing Emeril like we did in other forums, I don't think he'll feel very welcome...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Probably not Pooh but he could use this opportunity to share his philosophy of cooking...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You go girl, that's very well put, Sisi!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You guys, would it change anything you type?
Anthony Bourdan comes through occasionally---what do you consider famous...or infamous?TV regulars?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Change anything I type, Shroom?

*NOPE! NOT ONE BIT!!!*


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I don't know Shroomgirl, if I knew Emeril was lurking around the boards I would sure feel bad about my Martha Stewart comment. After all, I'm just some wannabe... If the celeb chefs were on here, I'm not sure I'd want to know. Even though everyone is really nice, I still feel a little intimidated making comments around "real" chefs.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL, Nancya. You sound like me. I was for the longest time so intimidated by all of these 'real' chefs, but they are so friendly! I'm still in awe of them, but not so afraid anymore. I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt this way.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I think you have to look at this as a reminder. You don't, for the most part, know who is the face behind the 'displayed name'. It could be anyone! That's why I think it's important that while be may have an opinion, compliment or critique--those are fine and any good person who is willing to grow, is going to take that information and grow. But when someone "attacks" someone personally, you've entered a whole new ballgame! and no one deserves that.

For example, you may not think that Emeril is the best chef around, the best TV personality, what have you. BUT -- he has introduced a whole new group of people to the world of food -- the same people who may have spent big $$$$ to eat at your place last night...

That said, remember that a complaint is a gift. It allows you to remedy a mistake.

Lynne


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

We may have come down a little rough on Emeril but we never said he was not a good chef! I for one use a few of his recipes with great success.

He is very creative and I believe he's still passionate about food. I only wish he didn't loose that for the sake of stardom!!

It doesn't change the fact that I cannot and will not watch him on TV. I still prefer Martha, 10 fold!

It's just my humble opinion!



[ May 18, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

I question the methods and the personna not the chef's abilities. In his restaurants Emeril shines as a chef. On television he resorts to schtick and gimmicks. I do not like Emeril live or how he comes across. I am sure he is a quite capable chef. His restaurants would not have thrived the way they did if he wasn't.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You just completed my thought, Markdchef!

Thanks.

You deserve a great big


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

I never wanted to offend Emeril or anyone else for that matter with my remarks.

One should remember that on TV most of these people are entertainers. In being so they become a public figure out there for reveiwing and critique. I basically reveiwed him as I would any entertainer and his performance. 

I once assisted Martin Yan in a private class situation. The first thing he said to the students was that when you see him on his TV shows with his fast chopping and accent, he is entertaining you.
But in a class situation he becomes a a serious teacher. I think they definitely do make that distinction. 

By "kicking it up a notch" Emeril as well as many other entertainer chefs,do bring culinary awareness to people who never would have had the opportunity otherwise.That is the beauty of the Food TV Network and other Networks that bring some incredible cooking right to your home. As an instructor, I thank all of them, for it helps bring in students for some of my classes. I will not change my opinion, but I can be a little more careful how I choose my words.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

You guys do know that Emeril will have his own sitcom on NBC in the fall, right?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I do, thanks.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Love your post, Lynne. Emeril is the chef that got me so interested in cooking. He made it look like so much fun that I decided to enjoy what I have to do for a living anyway.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've never particularly wanted to trash anybody, the only person I really don't like is Martha Stewart, I have said before that I think Emeril is a great chef, and I really hope as well, that I haven't offended or insulted anybody with any of my comments. If I have insulted or offended anybody please accept my apologies.

[ May 18, 2001: Message edited by: coolJ ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I was driving on Ste-Catherine street, a very commercial street in Montréal, this morning and all of a sudden I heard BAM! BAM! I told myself no it couldn't be Emeril baming away here in Montreal. It wasn't him but a guy driving a bycycle yielling BAM do get people to move out of his way... Must have been a fan of Emeril 

[ May 18, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

No prob CoolJ,

All opinions are allowed...and no offense taken, I do like Martha! Some don't and it's okay with me.

Same thing applies to Emeril, some dig him and some, well...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That's hilarious, Iza!


----------



## cheferickv1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have worked side by side with Chef Emeril in New orleans and let me tell you, the man can cook. This was about 10 years ago when Chef Dave McElvey was the Executive Chef at Emeril's.

Chris, you oout there?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy Necrobump


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

is a 12 year necro a record?


----------

